# New bee keeper



## 3leni (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi 
I'm new to bee keeping. I'm getting my first package of bees in April. I'm from Westchester, NY and I would appreciate any tips or advice on starting my bee hive.
TIA : )


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Learn all you can about mites and how to control the infestation. If you can do that in your first year you will have a pleasant experience having bees. To many new beekeepers don't take mites as a serous problem then they come here and always ask what killed my bees.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 3!


----------



## Wetsu151 (Apr 20, 2016)

Lol, so true. I'm a second year beek and these mites are a serious issue that needs to bee monitored for and treated year round


----------



## 3leni (Feb 7, 2017)

Thank you so much for your advice! One of the things that does worry me a lot are the varroa mites. I'm trying to educate my self as much as possible. The bee package that I'm getting in April is a VSH bees and queen. Have you worked with these bees? Below I copied and pasted the info posted on the sellers website regarding this package. What do you think?

"Varroa Sensitive Hygiene (VSH) Bees: The VSH Queens that we raise locally are an Italian Carniolan cross and vary in appearance. The VSH line was developed by the scientists at the USDA Bee Breeding Lab in Baton Rouge, Louisiana. Varroa Mites reproduce in cells with bee larvae. The VSH Bees are bred for their ability to detect Varroa Mites reproducing in the cells with the bee larva. When Varroa are detected, the bees remove the Varroa and the larva. This does not reduce the population of Varroa Mites by killing them, but instead interrupts their mating cycle. The VSH Queens are a great part of an Integrated Pest Management (IPM) System in working towards decreasing chemical use in the hive. These Bees are Exceptionally Gentle & Calm. Moderate Tendency to Swarm. Rapid population buildup in early spring. Frugal with their resources therefore over-winter with smaller cluster and fewer stores. Excellent Foragers, Honey Producers & Comb Builders"


----------



## 3leni (Feb 7, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks like you have it. Learning the timing of what you need to do and have some kind of backup plan when the mites get out of hand will help you succeed. I've have been useing vsh and resistant bees the mites will still get them I'm just too far north for them to recover.


----------



## iokra (Feb 3, 2017)

3leni said:


> Hi
> I'm new to bee keeping. I'm getting my first package of bees in April. I'm from Westchester, NY and I would appreciate any tips or advice on starting my bee hive.
> TIA : )


Welcome to the club. I am new too


----------



## BradParadise (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## 3leni (Feb 7, 2017)

BradParadise said:


> Welcome!


Thank you!


----------



## SunnieP (Feb 13, 2017)

How do you go about finding where to buy bees?


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

SunnieP and 3leni, find a local bee club near you, that is very important to have support and a mentor. They can guide you in the direction for supplies and bees. The people who own Hudson Valley Bee Supply in Kingson are wonderful and very reputable. They have classes and sell bees. Give them a call they will help you out, Jorik or Megan.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source and good luck with your bees.


----------



## 3leni (Feb 7, 2017)

SunnieP said:


> How do you go about finding where to buy bees?


A little bit of everything .... but mostly Google...


----------



## 3leni (Feb 7, 2017)

GaryG74 said:


> Welcome to Bee Source and good luck with your bees.


Thank you Gary!!! I like your quote!


----------

